# 81000 sqft lot seasonal price



## Ground Cover (Aug 14, 2011)

i know you guys see this over and over again. i am bidding a restraunt for a seasonal price.

the lot is broke up into 2 lots. one lot is 43000 sqft wide open no obstecles. the other lot is 38000 sqft with the restraunt located in the middle with parking front and rear. the side walks are very limited. the wide open lot is square with tons of room to push the snow. the other lot is triangular shape with limited areas to push snow. 

the average is 15 plowing events and 20 salting events.

i will be using bagged rock salt.( iknow not a money maker but not set up for bulk till next winter). on average i figure 1300lbs

i will be running a f-350 with 8' Pro plow

i have figured a bid for the year but it seems high. any inpput would help a ton. i would have posted a map but could not get it to load


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ground Cover;1324240 said:


> i know you guys see this over and over again. i am bidding a restraunt for a seasonal price.
> 
> the lot is broke up into 2 lots. one lot is 43000 sqft wide open no obstecles. the other lot is 38000 sqft with the restraunt located in the middle with parking front and rear. the side walks are very limited. the wide open lot is square with tons of room to push the snow. the other lot is triangular shape with limited areas to push snow.
> 
> ...


You might want to jack-up that Salting Events a little just to be safe.....I see your in Eastern Michigan.....So...Any price you come up with...Cut it in Half...Then erase that number and cut it in half again.....

As for Plowing ...Give yourself a good couple of hours.....


----------



## Ground Cover (Aug 14, 2011)

i had figured 2 truck hrs into my quote. what would you take a rough guess at dollar wise.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ground Cover;1324361 said:


> i had figured 2 truck hrs into my quote. what would you take a rough guess at dollar wise.


What do you want / need to make per hour - per Truck.......That will be your price....

Im not trying to be a Richard...But, i dont know your costs.....So, i can't really give you a Price....


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Matson Snow;1324797 said:


> What do you want / need to make per hour - per Truck.......That will be your price....
> 
> Im not trying to be a Richard...But, i dont know your costs.....So, i can't really give you a Price....


We've bid $10-15k seasonal in NJ for lots that size, and lost bids on some already.. if that gives you an idea.. we've had smaller lots for more money in the past though, take it for what its worth.


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

$4,800.00 including salt!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Whats up with the salt?? 1300 lbs for the season? Are you salting after each plow + 20 other salting events, or just 20 salting events. I think you need to rethink the salt.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

dont forget about open hours clean ups. you'll have times when it snows after they are open you'll be back plowing,salting and doing the walks.


----------



## Ground Cover (Aug 14, 2011)

the salt is figured at 1300lbs per event. i know what my salt prices are and what i need to make an hour per truck. i figured 2 hours for plowing each event plus going back 1 hour each event for clean up ect. do you guys think that sounds reasonable.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I think you're going to use to much salt. I put 250 lbs on a 1.7 acre lot and the pavement is bare in a few hrs. I thought maybe you meant per event, thats why I questioned it.


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah thats alot of salt on the wound.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

At 15/20 I'd bid that about $8k with a cap


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And that amount on paper should be around 1k lbs or so of salt. We all know we use less, but for bidding purposes it's 6-800 per ac. Any less and you're giving it away. You should at least double your $$ on material just for having the ability to drop it.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

43,000 SF lot

$120 per plow x 15 = $1,800

Salt with bags @ 8#/1,000 SF = 350#....probably a little more than u need per salt. Charge at $15 per 50# bag x 7 bags per application = $105 per salt

$105 per salt x 20 = $2,100

You could do project for #3,900 per season, but not great profit. I always add extra salt applications because of overnight freezes, wind blown snow after storms, etc.

I would likely bid between $4,500 and $5,000 for the season

Need to base it on your costs, overhead, what else do you plow in the area (travel time)


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Good #'s..........Now almost double it, b/c theres 2 lots^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ground Cover (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks for all the input guys. I lost the lot. My bid was $6150 and i lost it to 3800. i dont know how guys do it and put in money in there wallett to buy parts fuel and trucks, but thats a whole diffrent subject. thanks again for the input. atleast i feel i was half way on track


----------

